# Trial by combat in Finnish?



## Sutemi

Paras käännös mitä löydän termille "trial by combat" on "oikeutta kaksintaistelun kautta", mutta en pidä tästä käännöksestä. Löytääkö kukaan mitään parempaa termiä? Miten muinaisessa Suomessa olisi viitattu tällaiseen käytäntöön virallisissa yhteyksissä?

Lauseyhteys (otettu suoraan Wikipediasta):
"Unlike trial by ordeal in general, which is known to many cultures worldwide, the *trial by combat* is known primarily from the customs of the Germanic peoples. It was in use among the ancient Burgundians, Ripuarian Franks, Alamans, Lombards, and Swedes."
Lähde: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trial_by_combat


----------



## Hakro

En usko, että tälle käsitteelle olisi (edes koskaan ollut) mitään virallista tai yleisesti käytettyä termiä – varsinkaan kun kukaan ei ole tähän mennessä vastannut. Miksi sille pitäisi olla termi? Jos englannissa on ytimekkäältä vaikuttava termi, se ei tarkoita, että muissa kielissä sellaista olisi. Vastaavasti suomessa ja muissa kielissä on lukemattomia lyhyitä termejä, jotka taas englannissa joudutaan selostamaan pitkillä lauserakenteilla.

Mihin tarkoitukseen tätä suomenkielistä termiä ylipäätään tarvitaan?


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> En usko, että tälle käsitteelle olisi (edes koskaan ollut) mitään virallista tai yleisesti käytettyä termiä – varsinkaan kun kukaan ei ole tähän mennessä vastannut. Miksi sille pitäisi olla termi? Jos englannissa on ytimekkäältä vaikuttava termi, se ei tarkoita, että muissa kielissä sellaista olisi. Vastaavasti suomessa ja muissa kielissä on lukemattomia lyhyitä termejä, jotka taas englannissa joudutaan selostamaan pitkillä lauserakenteilla.
> 
> Mihin tarkoitukseen tätä suomenkielistä termiä ylipäätään tarvitaan?



Jos muinaisruotsalaisilla oli kyseinen tapa (oikeudenkäynti kaksintaistelun kautta), voi ehkä arvata, että silloiset suomalaisetkin olisivat keksineet sanan/ilmauksen sille.

Ongelma tietenkin on, että suomea alettiin kirjoittaa vasta 16. vuosisadalla, johon mennessä monet keskiajalla (ja aikaisemmin) yleisiä olleita tapoja tarkoittavat ilmaukset olisivat kadonneet käytöstä.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Jos muinaisruotsalaisilla oli kyseinen tapa (oikeudenkäynti kaksintaistelun kautta), voi ehkä arvata, että silloiset suomalaisetkin olisivat keksineet sanan/ilmauksen sille.
> 
> Ongelma tietenkin on, että suomea alettiin kirjoittaa vasta 16. vuosisadalla, johon mennessä monet keskiajalla (ja aikaisemmin) yleisiä olleita tapoja tarkoittavat ilmaukset olisivat kadonneet käytöstä.


Juuri niin, Gavril. Ilmaukset häviävät ja niiden merkitykset muuttuvat usein hämmästyttävän nopeasti.

Toisaalta, vaikka muinaisruotsalaisilla (ja ehkä myös suomalaisilla) on ollut kyseinen tapa, se ei vielä tarkoita, että sitä varten olisi ollut erityinen termi. Ainakaan en onnistunut löytämään ruotsinkielistä termiä, saati suomenkielistä.


----------



## Määränpää

Wikipedian mukaan ruotsinkielinen termi on _envig_. Minulle ei tule mieleen mitään suomen kielen sanaa, joka muistuttaisi sitä.


----------



## Hakro

Määränpää said:


> Wikipedian mukaan ruotsinkielinen termi on _envig_. Minulle ei tule mieleen mitään suomen kielen sanaa, joka muistuttaisi sitä.


Taas opin jotain uutta. Suomalais-ruotsalainen sanakirjani antaa kaksintaistelulle ainoastaan sanat _tvekamp_ ja _duell_. Ruotsalais-suomalainen puolestaan tuntee sanan _envig_ mutta kertoo sen merkitykseksi vain "kaksintaistelu".

Sivumennen sanoen Lönnrotin suomalais-ruotsalainen sanakirja (1880) ei tunne sanaa kaksintaistelu ollenkaan.


----------

